

Google glass now in UK - felix_xyk
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Glass_Explorer_Edition_Shale?id=glass_shale

======
jimrandomh
I really don't think Google should be rolling out Glass more broadly, given
the state it's currently in. The software's just not ready. They had a bad
release in April which removed video calling, Bluetooth keyboard support, and
the ability to navigate Android apps with the touchpad, and introduced
frequent kernel panics. They've cut down on the crashing a little bit since
then, but still not fixed it entirely, but none of the missing features have
come back. Add that to the dismal battery life, general bugginess and lack of
features, and absence of developer support, and they really have no business
rolling it out in new markets; the only value to them is collecting bug
reports, and they've got way more than they can handle.

~~~
ColinDabritz
Maybe they are hoping to catch some international issues sooner this way.

------
Nanzikambe
For those of us not in the UK; could someone list the price?

Just interested to know if this is still the same $1.5k explorer dev kit that
was in the US, or a consumer priced version.

Edit: a friend in the UK says its £1,000 - so still the crappy priced dev kit.

~~~
aSig
The page as seen from the UK:
[http://i.imgur.com/3vI6Xpv.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/3vI6Xpv.jpg)

------
taksintik
Really never understand googles retail strategy.

------
scotthtaylor
I don't want to get punched, so won't be buying one. But eagerly await seeing
my first glasshole in the flesh.

~~~
freehunter
Anybody could be recording you with a camera in their hat or on their lapel or
a microphone embedded in their clothes that you would never see, but you're
worried about someone wearing incredibly obvious glasses.

 _You 're_ the glasshole. Live and let live.

~~~
andy_herbert
Anyone recording me with a camera in their hat or on their lapel or a
microphone embedded in their clothes would be treated in roughly the same
manner as someone recording me using Glass.

Just because the act of wearing the recording device is in plain-sight doesn't
make it anymore acceptable to people who find it objectionable.

~~~
freehunter
With a truly hidden camera, you would never know. So you're freaking out over
someone who _might_ be able to record you, ignoring the fact that _everyone_
could be recording you without you knowing it.

~~~
andy_herbert
Either you're wilfully ignoring the point I'm making, or you've missed it
completely.

I get that I might never know if or when I'm being monitored by some device,
but that in no way justifies explicitly recording someone without their
permission.

~~~
freehunter
I get the point you're making. But if you're in a public place in the US or
UK, you have given your consent to be recorded. The difference between Glass
and smaller, less conspicuous recording devices is that with Glass at least
you know there's the possibility of being recorded by that person (same way
with cell phones). If someone really wanted to record you without your
permission, there are cheaper and sneakier ways to do it. Also, it's not that
hard to pull out a phone and pretend to text while actually recording video.
No one would ever know.

So the idea that people wearing Glass are assholes is a ridiculous notion
because there are already numerous ways to record someone without explicit
approval, you already have the right to record anyone in a public place even
without explicit permission, and it's already possible (and already happens)
with existing smartphones. So if you're getting mad at Glass wearers for
something that people are already doing, _you 're_ the asshole. The only
difference between Glass and other technology is that Glass is newer and less
common. That's it.

~~~
andy_herbert
The photography of an individual can constitute harassment even in a public
place - there is no implied consent involved. Even if it were, as you implied,
perfectly legal in all cases then this in no way makes the act ethical. This
is especially true when concerning a new technology which makes it trivially
easy to perform. I'd expect if Glass, or some descendant of it, becomes more
ubiquitous, then social guideline and laws would eventually prohibit it's use
in certain situations. Would you, for example, be happy with someone recording
you in a public restroom?

You're also repeatedly missing the argument I've already made twice in this
thread with your second paragraph,

~~~
freehunter
Filming someone is rude. What are you going to do about it? Ban smartphones?
It's trivially easy to pretend to use your phone while secretly recording. Ban
DSLRs? I could pretend to be taking static pictures while actually running a
video. Ban video cameras? They might look like they're idle, but maybe they're
recording with the "recording" light turned off. Ban surveillance cameras?
Hell, _anyone_ can hang one of them on a building, and who knows where the
video will end up?

I'm not missing the argument. You're just not making an argument worth
refuting. "Oh no, someone has a device capable of recording me" so fucking
what? Welcome to 1975, you can buy recording devices at a dollar store. No one
looks twice when there's a CCTV camera or a smartphone out in public.

You hate Glass because it's unusual, not because it's capable of recording
you.

------
tomp
The website doesn't load for me (I'm in the UK).

